# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Agriesean] presentation d'un petit nouveau(ne pas bizutter svp^^)

## Agriesean

Bonjours, aprs quelques semaines de frquentation de ces forum il est grand temps que je me prsente. ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

tudiant en stage en entreprise, je suis qqun de curieux, trs curieux aimant comprendre les choses et en apprendre de nouvelles. J'adore l'optique de ce forum permettant d'avoir des informations dans la langue de molire sur tous les langages plutt que en anglais, cela permet  mon gout de mieux comprendre les chose. La richesse d'information de ce forum et le travaille de tous les bnvole est fantastique

Je trouve trs stimulant le fait de devoir se creuser la cervelle pour rsoudre un problme quand je sais que j'ai toutes les cartes en main. D'o mon choix d'apprendre la programmation.
 l'heure ou j'cris ces lignes, j'adore le c (dont j'ai appris les bases  un ami), le java et le php(j'aime un peu moins devoirs faire du html & css mme si jestime me dbrouiller pas trop mal), et jhsite  apprendre les bases du python comme loisirs. 
J'ai des bases dans le vba, vbs  aussi mais je ne croche pas trop sur ces langages.

C'est quoi le bizutage d'entre? ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Arlanca

Alors, bienvenue  toi aussi : puisque nous semblons tre aussi nouveaux l'un que l'autre, autant se soutenir !  :;): 

En revanche ta question de bizutage m'inquite un peu .. peut-tre pas la peine de leur donner des ides  ::fou::

----------


## Robin56

::roi::  bon bah comme vous suppliez pour y avoir droit :
- Arlanca >  ::sm:: 
- Agriesean >  ::fessee::

----------


## Agriesean

ohhh oui la fsse, trops bon, continue. 	 ::bebe::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
(ce qu'il faut pas dire comme connerie parfois ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Arlanca

> ohhh oui la fsse, trops bon, continue. 	
> (ce qu'il faut pas dire comme connerie parfois)


parle pour toi : tu as vu comment je suis traite, moi ?   ::(: 

Quand je disais qu'il ne fallait pas leur donner des ides ... 

Bon, mais parat que ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment  passer ...  :;):

----------


## Agriesean

tu n'aimes pas le fouet? rhoooooo. a renforce le caractre pourtant.^^

----------


## Arlanca

> tu n'aimes pas le fouet? rhoooooo. a renforce le caractre pourtant.^^


Justement, je crois bien que je n'en ai plus besoin   ::evilred::   ::mrgreen::

----------

